# The Cinematic Railroading of Jameis Winston.



## Rebel Yell

A good article from the National Review....



> In The Hunting Ground, Kinsman tells of going on December 6, 2012, as a Florida State freshman, to a popular off-campus bar where an unknown man gave her a “shot” of liquor that she believes was drugged. “I’m fairly certain that there was something in that drink,” she says, adding that it soon rendered her “incompetent.”
> 
> More important, the film does not mention the critical fact that two different police-ordered toxicology reports of Kinsman’s blood showed that no known date-rape or other known drug (and not much alcohol) was in her system. The second test, done by the prominent Dr. Bruce Goldberger of the University of Florida pathology laboratories after Kinsman’s lawyer refused to believe the first, was negative for 172 different drugs and their metabolites. This virtually proves that Kinsman’s claim in the film that she was drugged was false, and she must have known it. Obviously she knew the test results. And obviously the filmmakers knew if they were the least bit careful. Also omitted from the film is the stunning fact that in her 28 pages of testimony to Justice Harding last December 2, she never suggested that she had been drugged or made “incompetent.” (Given the film’s release date, apparently her testimony came after her on-camera interview.)



Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/415269/cinematic-railroading-jameis-winston-stuart-taylor-jr


----------



## Browning Slayer

He railroads himself! That's Thug Life for ya...


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> He railroads himself! That's Thug Life for ya...



Did you read the article.  It's actually a good article outside of the Winston stuff.  It's a documentary on the "epidemic" of campus rape.  It's a typical, liberal documentary that fudges the facts to scare the wimmens.


----------



## chocolate dog

Rebel Yell said:


> Did you read the article.  .



My guess is, absolutely not.   Do you think Browning Slayer and the rest of the Jameis haters here are even remotely interested in FACTS?  Of course they arent!   It wouldnt matter if she came out and said she bald faced lied, he would still be a rapist to some of these people.


----------



## riprap

You have to ask yourself...Do you really like Winston...or do you like that he played for FSU?


----------



## Matthew6

low down thug. did not read the article.


----------



## chocolate dog

riprap said:


> You have to ask yourself...Do you really like Winston...or do you like that he played for FSU?



I dont know him personally so I cant answer that.  I DO like the fact that he was a big part of another Championship for FSU.  Period.

I think Jameis is immature and made some bad decisions.  I never stole crablegs but know I sure made my share of mistakes as a 18-21 year old though.  It must be nice living in yalls perfect world of no mistakes during that age.   

A rapist he is not though.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Did you read the article.  It's actually a good article outside of the Winston stuff.  It's a documentary on the "epidemic" of campus rape.  It's a typical, liberal documentary that fudges the facts to scare the wimmens.





chocolate dog said:


> My guess is, absolutely not.   Do you think Browning Slayer and the rest of the Jameis haters here are even remotely interested in FACTS?  Of course they arent!   It wouldnt matter if she came out and said she bald faced lied, he would still be a rapist to some of these people.



Why would I read an article on Winston.. I already know he's a Thug..


----------



## riprap

chocolate dog said:


> I dont know him personally so I cant answer that.  I DO like the fact that he was a big part of another Championship for FSU.  Period.
> 
> I think Jameis is immature and made some bad decisions.  I never stole crablegs but know I sure made my share of mistakes as a 18-21 year old though.  It must be nice living in yalls perfect world of no mistakes during that age.
> 
> A rapist he is not though.



Even if he didn't rape anybody, he still doesn't belong on a football team and getting a free ride for the things he has done. I just don't see why y'all keep coming to his defense. I get y'all are FSU fans, but you could distance yourself from him.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Compare his antics to the Nick Chubb thread.


----------



## chocolate dog

riprap said:


> but you could distance yourself from him.



I already have. He is nothing to me. I don't like the Bucs and hate the Aints even worse.    That still doesn't change the fact that most his haters here have him as a convicted rapist, facts be darned.

I admit I'd like to see him succeed in the NFL to watch most yall eat crow.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Jamarcus Russell


----------



## Browning Slayer

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Compare his antics to the Nick Chubb thread.


----------



## chocolate dog

Browning Slayer said:


>



Nick Chubb is just one dumb mistake or injury from being on yalls crap list.  Gurley was God around here last year to yall.  Never hear his name anymore 

Oh thats right, Chubb is "class act".  I forgot.  Funny how Gurley was too though.  That didnt last long


----------



## Browning Slayer

chocolate dog said:


> Nick Chubb is just one dumb mistake or injury from being on yalls crap list.  Gurley was God around here last year to yall.  Never hear his name anymore
> 
> Oh thats right, Chubb is "class act".  I forgot.  Funny how Gurley was too though.  That didnt last long



Gurley still is in my book! Never hear his name anymore?? Nope, no need for the media to cover him.. He doesn't get in trouble like Winston!


----------



## riprap

chocolate dog said:


> Nick Chubb is just one dumb mistake or injury from being on yalls crap list.  Gurley was God around here last year to yall.  Never hear his name anymore
> 
> Oh thats right, Chubb is "class act".  I forgot.  Funny how Gurley was too though.  That didnt last long



I never thought Gurley was a class act. He let his teammates down. Anybody who does anything to get himself taken out of a game is not a team player.

 Night and day comparison though. Stealing vs. receiving.


----------



## chocolate dog

riprap said:


> Night and day comparison though. Stealing vs. receiving.



Where did I compare the two?


----------



## Clovis Henry

Why do medias and innernet bullys keep pickin on Jamiss???


----------



## Browning Slayer

Clovis Henry said:


> Why do medias and innernet bullys keep pickin on Jamiss???



Cause he's a Thug???


----------



## Browning Slayer

chocolate dog said:


> Where did I compare the two?



You didn't and you can't...

One is a criminal and the other is not..


----------



## riprap

chocolate dog said:


> Nick Chubb is just one dumb mistake or injury from being on yalls crap list.  Gurley was God around here last year to yall.  Never hear his name anymore



Winston did not cost you any games due to the soft ACC schedule. If y'all would have lost to Clemson he would be on your crap list.


----------



## Matthew6

why does choco dog hate chubb?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> why does choco dog hate chubb?



He likes to root for criminoles and not good guys...


----------



## elfiii

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Compare his antics to the Nick Chubb thread.



That killed this thread graveyard dead. It's just that a lot of folks haven't realized the corpse isn't breathing anymore.



chocolate dog said:


> Gurley was God around here last year to yall.  Never hear his name anymore



Yep. He sold out his team, his school and his fans for 12 pieces of silver just like Judas Iscariot. Good riddance.


----------



## Silver Britches

The Cinematic Derailing of the The Cinematic Railroading of Jameis Winston Thread!


----------



## Matthew6

page 2 and Jameis is a thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!

Go Jameis!

And yes Nick Chubb is a sweet boy.


----------



## Clovis Henry

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause he's a Thug???



1. Bobby bowdin is a good man
b. A good man wouldnt play no thug
3. Bobby bowdin played Jamiss
4. Their for, Jamiss isnt a thug

Ha! i Just used purfect logic to totally disproved you!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Clovis Henry said:


> 1. Bobby bowdin is a good man
> b. A good man wouldnt play no thug
> 3. Bobby bowdin played Jamiss
> 4. Their for, Jamiss isnt a thug
> 
> Ha! i Just used purfect logic to totally disproved you!!!





Hmmmm... Is that you ODR?? Joined 2 days after he was banned... 

Hey Clovis, you a State fan?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... Is that you ODR?? Joined 2 days after he was banned...
> 
> Hey Clovis, you a State fan?


----------



## Clovis Henry

whos odr?

no i aint a ga state fan!!! Imma Southern fan!!! Go eagles!


----------



## Matthew6

Clovis Henry said:


> whos odr?
> 
> no i aint a ga state fan!!! Imma Southern fan!!! Go eagles!



i like southern too. almost beat tek this year. post a bass selfie.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> i like southern too. almost beat tek this year. post a bass selfie.


----------



## Matthew6

welcome to the forum Mr Henry.


----------



## Clovis Henry

Thank you for the kind wellcome  Mrs Matthews! Yah my eagles almost  beat ga tek!  May be next years! i goolged it but i still aint sho wut a bass selfie is!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Clovis Henry said:


> Thank you for the kind wellcome  Mrs Matthews! Yah my eagles almost  beat ga tek!  May be next years! i goolged it but i still aint sho wut a bass selfie is!





A Bass selfie is a pic you take of yourself holding a bass.. We had a good friend here in the sports forum named ODR that liked to take bass selfies.. He was a little too high strung and got the boot.. 

Welcome to the forum Henry.. Gets slow in here this time of the year..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> A Bass selfie is a pic you take of yourself holding a bass.. We had a good friend here in the sports forum named ODR that liked to take bass selfies.. He was a little too high strung and got the boot..
> 
> Welcome to the forum Henry.. Gets slow in here this time of the year..



what he said and auburn sux. oh, and fsu and jameis suck too.


----------



## Clovis Henry

Thank you for the wellcome Mr Slayer.  I dont reckon i got any bass seflies then.  Sorry.  

I apollogize too. Someone told me I was rong.  Bobby dont coach FSu no more. Sum fella named jumbo is coach now. May be jamiss is a thug after all. You can tale I dont keep up with teems outside of ga.


----------



## Matthew6

Clovis Henry said:


> Thank you for the wellcome Mr Slayer.  I dont reckon i got any bass seflies then.  Sorry.
> 
> I apollogize too. Someone told me I was rong.  Bobby dont coach FSu no more. Sum fella named jumbo is coach now. May be jamiss is a thug after all. You can tale I dont keep up with teems outside of ga.




is southern expected to do well next season?


----------



## Throwback

I predict Uga won't win a sec championship with Chubb either


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> I predict Uga won't win a sec championship with Chubb either



I predict Chubb runs all over Auburn again this year..


----------



## Browning Slayer

And Jameis Winston is a Thug...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I predict Chubb runs all over Auburn again this year..



yep.


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> I predict Chubb runs all over Auburn again this year..



i predict Fire Mark Richt will make another stupid call costing the BelkDawgs the conference no matter how many yards chubb runs with the ball.


----------



## Clovis Henry

Matthew6 said:


> is southern expected to do well next season?



Of corse! Theys gonna put a butt whuppin on their hole confurinse again! kevin elson gonna take us all the way! Lost sum good player but will be ok! WV gonna be tuff frist game!  Mark rich better have his boys reddy to play!!! just ask pauls jonson!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I predict Chubb runs all over Auburn again this year..



i predict that chubb wins the heisman, auburn continues to suck, and that Ohio State, TCU, Oregon and Bama are in the play off next year.


----------



## lagrangedave

Matthew6 said:


> i predict that chubb wins the heisman, auburn continues to suck, and that Ohio State, TCU, Oregon and Bama are in the play off next year.



Or maybe Big Blue.


----------



## Danuwoa

Awwwwwwww.  Poor Jaemis.

If this idiot had played anywhere else these guys who defend everything he does would all be talking about what a cheap punk he is.

Hopefully he tanks in the NFL and the. Goes the way of tim Tebow.


----------



## Matthew6

South GA Dawg said:


> Awwwwwwww.  Poor Jaemis.
> 
> If this idiot had played anywhere else these guys who defend everything he does would all be talking about what a cheap punk he is.
> 
> Hopefully he tanks in the NFL and the. Goes the way of tim Tebow.



he will be washing cars or selling dope for a living within 5 years.


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> If this idiot had played anywhere else these guys who defend everything he does would all be talking about what a cheap punk he is.



Back from the beach?  Still doesn't make him a rapist.


----------



## Matthew6

Rebel Yell said:


> Back from the beach?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> he will be washing cars or selling dope for a living within 5 years.



One thing is for sure... He won't be an ESPN analyst...


----------



## Danuwoa

Rebel Yell said:


> Back from the beach?  Still doesn't make him a rapist.



Sure.  

Come on dude.  We both know you don't care whether or not he's a rapist.


----------



## Danuwoa

Matthew6 said:


>



You girls been staying up late talking about me?  Awwww.


----------



## SpotandStalk

South GA Dawg said:


> Awwwwwwww.  Poor Jaemis.
> 
> If this idiot had played anywhere else these guys who defend everything he does would all be talking about what a cheap punk he is.
> 
> Hopefully he tanks in the NFL and the. Goes the way of tim Tebow.



Welcome back, Captain Americus!!


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> Sure.
> 
> Come on dude.  We both know you don't care whether or not he's a rapist.



I have on good authority that you have more of a _confirmed _violent tendencies than Winston.


----------



## Browning Slayer

South GA Dawg said:


> You girls been staying up late talking about me?  Awwww.


 
I've missed you Brad!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I've missed you Brad!



post up a bass selfie too.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I've missed you Brad!



?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Rebel Yell said:


> I have on good authority that you have more of a _confirmed _violent tendencies than Winston.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Awesome avatars BTW!


----------



## Matthew6

awesome thread. roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> ?




Just showing some love for my UGA brother... I still love you too bammer..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> awesome thread. roll tide.



Yep! 

Jameis is still a Thug!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Just showing some love for my UGA brother... I still love you too bammer..


----------



## Danuwoa

SpotandStalk said:


> Welcome back, Captain Americus!!



Thanks man.  Good to be back.


----------



## Danuwoa

Browning Slayer said:


> I've missed you Brad!



Thanks bud.  Spring practice is here so there's actually some football to talk about.


----------



## Danuwoa

Rebel Yell said:


> I have on good authority that you have more of a _confirmed _violent tendencies than Winston.



Only when I'm pushed to it.  i call it like I see it, I give to others the same treatment that I get from them, and I don't take crap off of people.  That isn't popular in this day and time but that sort of thing doesn't concern me.  Being liked isn't as important to me as some other things are.  And I really don't care if people get mad when I call them on their bullcrap. Some people appreciate that, others are codependent Nancy boys.


----------



## Danuwoa

Matthew6 said:


> post up a bass selfie too.



That's clever.  maybe old dead River and you can get together and share a milk shake.


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> Only when I'm pushed to it.  i call it like I see it, I give to others the same treatment that I get from them, and I don't take crap off of people.  That isn't popular in this day and time but that sort of thing doesn't concern me.  Being liked isn't as important to me as some other things are.  And I really don't care if people get mad when I call them on their bullcrap. Some people appreciate that, others are codependent Nancy boys, and still others are hypocrites.



There ya go, Randle McMurphy.


----------



## Danuwoa

Rebel Yell said:


> There ya go, Randle McMurphy.



Oh the suspense.  

Just say what you mean big dude.  How is any of that hypocritical?

And this makes you who in your mind?  Will Sampson's character?  Ahhhh Juicey Fruit.


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh the suspense.
> 
> Just say what you mean big dude.



We all know, already.


----------



## Matthew6

Rebel Yell said:


> We all know, already that jw is a thug, thief, and liar





yep.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> yep.



I couldn't help but notice you left out rapist, which is the topic of the thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> I couldn't help but notice you left out rapist, which is the topic of the thread.



Thanks for not leaving that one out.. Glad you finally agree..

Yep.. He's a rapist!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Thanks for not leaving that one out.. Glad you finally agree..
> 
> Yep.. He's a rapist!



rebel yell be like


----------



## SpotandStalk

Ol Famous Jameis has raped yall's minds.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> rebel yell be like



I know.  I just keep letting y'all suck me right back in.  Sad thing is, I really don't care.  I just like to argue.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> I just like to argue.



When people are wrong, that's usually what they do...


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Ol Famous Jameis has raped yall's minds.






I hate Orange but I like that Avatar!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> When people are wrong, that's usually what they do...



ouchie


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I hate Orange but I like that Avatar!



Spectacular


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> When people are wrong, that's usually what they do...



Nope.  Not wrong at all.  Y'all just refuse to have the right argument.  Everything goes back to crab legs.  

"Jameis didn't rape that girl."
"Crab legs"


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Nope.  Not wrong at all.  Y'all just refuse to have the right argument.  Everything goes back to crab legs.
> 
> "Jameis didn't rape that girl."
> "Crab legs"



Actually is should be...

"Jameis did rape that girl"
"Coverup"!! 

"Crab Legs"
"Miss No Playing time"!!

"Shooting Up an Apartment Complex"
"Miss No Playing time"!!

"Shouting foul language"
"Administration had to step in and suspend"..




Yep... Thug life for ol Jameis...


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually is should be...
> 
> "Jameis did rape that girl"
> "Coverup"!!



This is on topic.  Of course, if you'd taken the time to read the article, you'd know that.

I've NEVER said that Winston isn't an idiot.  He doesn't fit my description of a thug, but definitely an idiot.


----------



## chocolate dog

Rebel Yell said:


> He doesn't fit my description of a thug,



He doesnt fit the dictionary definition or description of a thug either.  Which should tell you that Browning Slayer, Matthew6 and their cronies have no idea what a thug is or even what they are talking about.


----------



## Browning Slayer

chocolate dog said:


> He doesnt fit the dictionary definition or description of a thug either.  Which should tell you that Browning Slayer, Matthew6 and their cronies have no idea what a thug is or even what they are talking about.



Thug:
1. A cutthroat or ruffian; a hoodlum.


Well, I can classify him as a Hoodlum.. 

Hoodlum:
1. A tough, often aggressive or violent youth.

Violent?? Rape a girl.. Shoot up an apartment complex..


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> Thug:
> 1. A cutthroat or ruffian; a hoodlum.
> 
> 
> Well, I can classify him as a Hoodlum..
> 
> Hoodlum:
> 1. A tough, often aggressive or violent youth.
> 
> Violent?? Rape a girl.. Shoot up an apartment complex..



He shot windows out of an apartment, I'll give you that one.  I wouldn't call it violent, though.


----------



## Matthew6

Rebel Yell said:


> He shot windows out of an apartment, I'll give you that one.  I wouldn't call it violent, though.



1. Choco dog needs to read a dictionary. 

2.  if you fire any weapon at a dwelling where people might be , you are an idiot, fool, and a thug. 

3.  If you shoot a weapon at a window, and think its ok, you too are a thug, or a fsu fan 

4. Nascar sux

5. Browning Slayer was wrong last fall when he rooted for Tennessee to beat Mizzou. 

6. Auburn always sux, so do the vol thugs

7. have a nice weekend all.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> 1. Choco dog needs to read a dictionary.
> 
> 2.  if you fire any weapon at a dwelling where people might be , you are an idiot, fool, and a thug.
> 
> 3.  If you shoot a weapon at a window, and think its ok, you too are a thug, or a fsu fan
> 
> 4. Nascar sux
> 
> 5. Browning Slayer was wrong last fall when he rooted for Tennessee to beat Mizzou.
> 
> 6. Auburn always sux, so do the vol thugs
> 
> 7. have a nice weekend all.



This!!

And Especially THIS!!



> 5. Browning Slayer was wrong last fall when he rooted for Tennessee to beat Mizzou.





Have a good weekend!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> This!!
> 
> And Especially THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend!



go dawgs in utah.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs in utah.



Go Utes against Duke tonight...


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> 3.  If you shoot a weapon at a window, and think its ok, you too are a thug, or a fsu fan



No one said it was OK, I just don't think of it as violent.  I think of it as idiotic.  Hence, it was done by an idiot.

BTW, I've busted windows out of a building when I was young.  And yes, I was an idiot.


----------



## Matthew6

8. Rebel Yell is s closet Bama fan.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> BTW, I've busted windows out of a building when I was young.  And yes, I was an idiot.



THUG!!


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> THUG!!



Yup. you know me.  Smokin' blunts and drankin' Foetees.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Yup. you know me.  Smokin' blunts and drankin' Foetees.



Sippin on Gin and Juice...


----------



## Matthew6

9.  I was right. Rebel Yell is an admitted thug.


----------



## Matthew6

10. I just caught a really nice hybrid.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> 10. I just caught a really nice hybrid.



Post a selfie..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Post a selfie..



k


----------



## Matthew6

check avatar slayer.And yes, Im asian


----------



## Browning Slayer

Explains a lot... 

Jameis is still a Thug!


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> 9.  I was right. Rebel Yell is an admitted thug.



Nope.  I didn't hold the bb pistol sideways.


----------



## Matthew6

3 viewing. I bammer and 2 thugs


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> 3 viewing. I bammer and 2 thugs





 GIFSoup


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Nope.  I didn't hold the bb pistol sideways.



Was your undies showing??


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Was your undies showing??


----------



## Danuwoa

Rebel Yell said:


> No one said it was OK, I just don't think of it as violent.  I think of it as idiotic.  Hence, it was done by an idiot.
> 
> BTW, I've busted windows out of a building when I was young.  And yes, I was an idiot.



Was?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Useless Billy has made his way to the sports forum.


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


> Useless Billy has made his way to the sports forum.



This place needs Billy........Bunch of lame threads goin on up in here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

io





SpotandStalk said:


> Useless Billy has made his way to the sports forum.


----------



## fish hawk

3 people viewing Billy!!!


----------



## fish hawk

fish hawk said:


> This place needs Billy........Bunch of lame threads goin on up in here.



Even lamer post!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Jameis is a thug from a thug school.


----------



## fish hawk

3 people still lookin Billy!!!Two members and one guest?


----------



## fish hawk

Thug schools put out thug players!!!Jamies had his way with Jimbo


----------



## fish hawk

Jameis fits somewhere in between Michael and Marcus Vick


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> This place needs Billy........Bunch of lame threads goin on up in here.



yep. almost as exciting as a bunch of adults arguing about exaggerated bass weights; Im just glad Billy hates college football.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> yep. almost as exciting as threads about former members and exaggerated bass weights; or incessant guide commercials.  Im glad Billy hates sports.



Former members?? Nah... They just create another login.. They are still around..


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Thug schools put out thug players!!!Jamies had his way with Jimbo



In more ways than one.. 

Jameis is a THUG!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Former members?? Nah... They just create another login.. They are still around..



yep. the narcissistic nature of some feeds off this very thing.


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> yep. almost as exciting as a bunch of adults arguing about exaggerated bass weights; Im just glad Billy hates college football.



Billy don't hate football it's just not football season.
People that fudge bass weights have to get called out!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Billy don't hate football it's just not football season.
> People that fudge bass weights have to get called out!!!



But those weights boost their EGO...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> But those weights boost their EGO...


----------



## fish hawk

Browning Slayer said:


> But those weights boost their EGO...



And the sig line


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> Was?



Take your meds.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> Was your undies showing??



Nope.  Skraight butt crack.


----------



## Matthew6

Jameis Winston is a thug


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> Jameis Winston is a thug



Too bad Jimbo didn't kick him off the team.  Bama could have had a great QB for a year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Rebel Yell said:


> Too bad Jimbo didn't kick him off the team.  Bama could have had a great QB for a year.



After this week Saban will be begging Jimbo to kick a few players off the team. At the rate they're going they won't be able to field an entire team come gameday.


----------



## Matthew6

Daily winston is a thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Too bad Jimbo didn't kick him off the team.  Bama could have had a great QB for a year.



Bama?? Nah... Auburn would have grabbed him too fast..


----------



## Browning Slayer

matthew6 said:


> daily winston is a thug.




this!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> this!!!



yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> yep.



6 pages and he's still a Thug...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 pages and he's still a Thug...



yep. still a thug just like fsu fans.


----------



## rex upshaw

http://www.bucsnation.com/2015/4/3/...pected-to-face-second-rape-related-accusation


----------



## Matthew6

rex upshaw said:


> http://www.bucsnation.com/2015/4/3/...pected-to-face-second-rape-related-accusation


----------



## brownceluse

Thug


----------



## Browning Slayer

Wait for it.... Wait for it.....

The excuses will start in T-minus......


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Wait for it.... Wait for it.....
> 
> The excuses will start in T-minus......


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


>



I'll start it... 

This woman is just out to get Fame and fortune...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll start it...
> 
> This woman is just out to get Fame and fortune...



some of that signing bonus check.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> some of that signing bonus check.



You know it's all about the money... When he raped his 1st victim he was a nobody at FSU...


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> Wait for it.... Wait for it.....
> 
> The excuses will start in T-minus......



I'll just wait for the facts to come in....just like I did last time.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> I'll just wait



You FSU folks seem to do that a lot... Wait, that is.. For what?? Statue of Limitations to run out??


----------



## Matthew6

gotta coordinate and get TPD, lawyers, DA, and judges all on same page.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> gotta coordinate and get TPD, lawyers, DA, and judges all on same page.



You mean like in Birmingham?  Maybe we can go from "visible marks" to "nothing happened", too.

You know what they say about throwing stones in glass houses, right?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> You mean like in Birmingham?  Maybe we can go from "visible marks" to "nothing happened", too.
> 
> You know what they say about throwing stones in glass houses, right?



Difference is... Bama booted their player. FSU started their Thug!


----------



## westcobbdog

Shouldn't it be "systematic" railroading?


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> Difference is... Bama booted their player. FSU started their Thug!



Bama knew he was woman beater when they signed him.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Matthew6

Rebel Yell said:


> You mean like in Birmingham?  Maybe we can go from "visible marks" to "nothing happened", too.
> 
> You know what they say about throwing stones in glass houses, right?



yep. if you do you may get raped.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Bama knew he was woman beater when they signed him.  Thanks for playing.



And FSU knew Jameis was a Rapist before he ever took a snap.. But yet, he still started..


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> And FSU knew Jameis was a Rapist before he ever took a snap.. But yet, he still started..



Actually, (and again, I'm just speaking from actual facts of the case) they pretty much knew that he wasn't a rapist before he took a snap.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Attorney says Jameis Winston 'not ready to be an NFL player off the field'....

Hmmm.... Maybe his attorney knows something we don't.. 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/draft2015/st...ays-jameis-winston-not-ready-nfl-player-field


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> Attorney says Jameis Winston 'not ready to be an NFL player off the field'....
> 
> Hmmm.... Maybe his attorney knows something we don't..
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/draft2015/st...ays-jameis-winston-not-ready-nfl-player-field



Apparently, you don't even read the articles you post....



> Winston's situation is not "unique," according to Cornwell, who said that most players entering the draft aren't ready to enter the NFL from a maturity standpoint.





> "I don't think anyone is ready," Cornwell said. "No one is ready for this (NFL) world when they come into it."



This, I agree, is just ridiculous...
"We have to assist him in growing and developing as a man," Cornwell said.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Apparently, you don't even read the articles you post....



I caught it on ESPN during lunch so I just uploaded the link.. And why would I read it?? 

This is "The Cinematic Railroading & Bashing of Jameis Winston" thread...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Kublanow tells Jameis Winston they get free crab legs at UGA.... 


http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/K...nston-they-get-free-crab-legs-at-UGA-36715524


It appears folks outside of this forum are still throwing jabs at Jameis a year after the crab leg theft..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I caught it on ESPN during lunch so I just uploaded the link.. And why would I read it??
> 
> This is "The Cinematic Railroading & Bashing of Jameis Winston" thread...



this^^^^^^^^.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> Kublanow tells Jameis Winston they get free crab legs at UGA....
> 
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/K...nston-they-get-free-crab-legs-at-UGA-36715524
> 
> 
> It appears folks outside of this forum are still throwing jabs at Jameis a year after the crab leg theft..



Sounds like SOMEBODY wants to see his name in a headline.


----------



## Matthew6

Rebel Yell said:


> Sounds like SOMEBODY wants to see his name in a headline.



He lost me at the first sentence when he said he was caught walking out of publix with crab legs. He was apprehended STEALING crab legs from publix   The DAWG player Kublanow is too funny.


----------



## Matthew6

bumped for fsu thug crowd


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> bumped for fsu thug crowd



Thanks


----------



## Rebel Yell

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks



Matthew and Browning also think Bowling for Columbine was a very accurate documentary, since it omitted less facts than the one that this thread was actually suppose to be about.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Matthew and Browning also think Bowling for Columbine was a very accurate documentary, since it omitted less facts than the one that this thread was actually suppose to be about.



And Jameis Winston has been a Thug since January 6th, 1994!


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> And Jameis Winston has been a Thug since January 6th, 1994!



And UGA's National CHampionship trophy was only 13 years old.  It may have actually still had a little shine left on it.


Anyway, back to the topic, which you refuse to address.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> And UGA's National CHampionship trophy was only 13 years old.  It may have actually still had a little shine left on it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic, which you refuse to address.



Topic??? Did you read the title of this thread?? 

Back to the topic... Jameis is a THUG!


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> Topic??? Did you read the title of this thread??
> 
> Back to the topic... Jameis is a THUG!



Yep, the "Cinematic" Railroading.  Hence, the topic is the documentary that leaves out any and every piece of evidence that Erica Kinsman is lying.  The filmakers let her tell that she was drugged, without ever mentioning the two toxicology reports (one of which was done by her attorney) which showed no drug in her system.

This is why I compared it to Bowling for Columbine.

If you read the link, the article is actually pretty interesting, from the standpoint of the way the documentary is set up.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Rebel Yell said:


> And UGA's National CHampionship trophy was only 13 years old.  It may have actually still had a little shine left on it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic, which you refuse to address.



Ouch!!


----------



## Matthew6

daily bump for the thug fans of fsu.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> daily bump for the thug fans of fsu.



This!!


----------



## Matthew6

daily bump for the thugs at fsu.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jameis Winston = Thug LIFE!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> daily bump for the thugs at fsu.




THIS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!



yep. another day and the thugs have a 0
game win streak.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> yep. another day and the thugs have a 0
> game win streak.



So, we're tied with Bama, right?  Or is this the UGA fan talking?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Or is this the UGA fan talking?



UGA has a win streak going... 

FSU Thugs - 0!!


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA has a win streak going...
> 
> FSU Thugs - 0!!



No they don't.  One game does not equal a streak.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> No they don't.  One game does not equal a streak.



So says the fan of a team that's coming off a loss....


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> So says the fan of a team that's coming off a loss....



Still know better than to brag about a one game win streak.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Still know better than to brag about a one game win streak.



Says someone who doesn't have one...


----------



## Matthew6

weekend bump for the thug crowd.


----------



## fish hawk

What happened to rebel yell?


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> What happened to rebel yell?


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> What happened to rebel yell?





Matthew6 said:


>



Not sure???


----------



## maker4life

Cry babies probably caught up with him.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure???



2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 5 days since the SEC won a national championship.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 5 days since the SEC won a national championship.



 He got offended when I called him a Yankee too. I hope that didnt send him over the edge....


----------



## SpotandStalk

maker4life said:


> Cry babies probably caught up with him.



Yep. Lots of them around here these days.


----------



## fish hawk

Hate to see him go.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Ok folks....... nobody cried wolf, nobody whined about anything. The member in question did something they should not have done and had done things like that multiple times over the years of being a member here. We have a set of rules in place and the short and sweet of it is, if you can't follow them then maybe this is not the sand box for you to play in. This is a G rated site and it will continue to be that way. Listen everyone messes up and multiple chances are given, it is up to you the member to heed the warnings or be gone.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Unicoidawg said:


> Ok folks....... nobody cried wolf, nobody whined about anything. The member in question did something they should not have done and had done things like that multiple times over the years of being a member here. We have a set of rules in place and the short and sweet of it is, if you can't follow them then maybe this is not the sand box for you to play in. This is a G rated site and it will continue to be that way. Listen everyone messes up and multiple chances are given, it is up to you the member to heed the warnings or be gone.




Thread Killer.


----------



## fish hawk

maker4life said:


> Cry babies probably caught up with him.



Sounds like he did himself in.


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## Browning Slayer

Unicoidawg said:


> Ok folks....... nobody cried wolf, nobody whined about anything. The member in question did something they should not have done and had done things like that multiple times over the years of being a member here. We have a set of rules in place and the short and sweet of it is, if you can't follow them then maybe this is not the sand box for you to play in. This is a G rated site and it will continue to be that way. Listen everyone messes up and multiple chances are given, it is up to you the member to heed the warnings or be gone.



Man.... This forum just got a lot more boring... I understand Mods.. You guys were doing your job but man, this place is hard in the off season.. Hopefully it wasn't that stupid post about Matthew and I..

Thanks Mods! You keep us in line! Sorry to see good ones go down.. 

Please don't boot me for this, but did ODR's lawyers have anything to do with it??


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Man.... This forum just got a lot more boring... I understand Mods.. You guys were doing your job but man, this place is hard in the off season.. Hopefully it wasn't that stupid post about Matthew and I..
> 
> Thanks Mods! You keep us in line! Sorry to see good ones go down..
> 
> Please don't boot me for this, but did ODR's lawyers have anything to do with it??



go dogs and thugs


----------



## brownceluse

Lol


----------



## Silver Britches

Just wanted to pour out a little liquor for the one we lost!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Just wanted to pour out a little liquor for the one we lost!



classy


----------



## maker4life

Silver Britches said:


> Just wanted to pour out a little liquor for the one we lost!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> Just wanted to pour out a little liquor for the one we lost!





And Jameis is a Thug!


----------



## Matthew6

afternoon bump for thug u.


----------



## Matthew6

page nine and jameis is still a thug.


----------



## fish hawk

It's been 3 days and 16 hours since Rebel Yell made his last post!!!Who's next?


----------



## maker4life

Matthew6 said:


> page nine and jameis is still a thug.



And Saban is still a lying scumbag!


----------



## fish hawk

maker4life said:


> And Saban is still a lying scumbag!


----------



## Matthew6

mornin thugs.


----------



## Browning Slayer

maker4life said:


> And Saban is still a lying scumbag!




Jimbo makes Saban look like an Angel...


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> mornin thugs.



who you be talking too....


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> who you be talking too....



them yankee thugs from florduh


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> them yankee thugs from florduh



.....


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> them yankee thugs from florduh


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> them yankee thugs from florduh


----------



## Matthew6

mid week bump for the seminole thugs.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily bump for the F$U thugs...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily bump for the F$U thugs...



yep


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily bump for the F$U thugs...



weekend bump for spotandstalkthug


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> weekend bump for spotandstalkthug



And the rest of the F$U thugs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And the rest of the F$U thugs!



yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily bump for Rebel Yell and the rest of the F$U Thugs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily bump for Rebel Yell and the rest of the F$U Thugs!



nighty night bump for spotandstalkthug, and chiefalphathug.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> nighty night bump for spotandstalkthug, and chiefalphathug.



You forgot Rebel Yell THUG!


----------



## Matthew6

choco dog bump


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> choco dog bump


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Matthew6

Happy sunday to the thug crew and Woodhouse.


----------



## brownceluse

Thug!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

matthew6 said:


> happy sunday to the thug crew and woodhouse.



this!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> this!



yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily bump for the F$U Thug Crowd! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily bump for the F$U Thug Crowd!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



happy wednesday thugs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> happy wednesday thugs



Hump Dayyyyy!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> happy wednesday thugs





SpotandStalk said:


> Hump Dayyyyy!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



happy friday to RY and the rest of the thugs.


----------



## brittthomas

Matthew6 said:


> happy friday to RY and the rest of the thugs.


----------



## Matthew6

brittthomas said:


>



everett golson leaving ND. would he fit in at at fsu?


----------



## brittthomas

Matthew6 said:


> everett golson leaving ND. would he fit in at at fsu?



Nope. We're set on QBs.

I heard Coker is not living up to Saban's expectations. Maybe Bama would be a good option for "Giveaway" Golson.


----------



## Matthew6

brittthomas said:


> Nope. We're set on QBs.
> 
> I heard Coker is not living up to Saban's expectations. Maybe Bama would be a good option for "Giveaway" Golson.


bama should be fine at qb. Happy mothers day.


----------



## Matthew6

Tuesday thug bump.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Tuesday thug bump.



And 10 pages of Thug talk..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope he can grow up quickly & improve his off the field behavior to more acceptable, respectable, good levels. Hope he continues to do well in the NFL. 



Video Time = 59-seconds 

Published on May 12, 2015

On the Paul Finebaum show, Bobby Bowden calls Jameis Winston an embarrassment.





http://espn.go.com/college-football...ach-calls-jameis-winston-embarrassment-school

or

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2015/5/12/8595055/jameis-winston-bobby-bowden-fsu

or

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/bobby-...ton-off-field-embarrassment/story?id=30996537

or

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...inston-an-Embarrassment-to-FSU-303527281.html

or

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...hat-winston-was--embarrassment-211938975.html

or

http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/05/12/bobby-bowden-jameis-winston-embarrassment-finebaum

or

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/05/bobby-bowden-jameis-winston-embarrassment-florida-state 


*Bobby Bowden calls Jameis Winston an off-the-field 'embarrassment'*

May 12, 2015


"I think it's a consensus among Florida State fans and boosters that he was an embarrassment in a lot of ways to the university," Bowden said on ESPN's The Paul Finebaum Show. "He won a lot of ballgames, probably one of the best football players that ever attended Florida State, but he hurt himself off the field. The good news is he's young enough to get over that. He just can't make those junior high school decisions that he made when he was in college."


----------



## Matthew6

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope he can grow up quickly & improve his off the field behavior to more acceptable, respectable, good levels. Hope he continues to do well in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> Video Time = 59-seconds
> 
> Published on May 12, 2015
> 
> On the Paul Finebaum show, Bobby Bowden calls Jameis Winston an embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...ach-calls-jameis-winston-embarrassment-school
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2015/5/12/8595055/jameis-winston-bobby-bowden-fsu
> 
> or
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/bobby-...ton-off-field-embarrassment/story?id=30996537
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...inston-an-Embarrassment-to-FSU-303527281.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...hat-winston-was--embarrassment-211938975.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/05/12/bobby-bowden-jameis-winston-embarrassment-finebaum
> 
> or
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/05/bobby-bowden-jameis-winston-embarrassment-florida-state
> 
> 
> *Bobby Bowden calls Jameis Winston an off-the-field 'embarrassment'*
> 
> May 12, 2015
> 
> 
> "I think it's a consensus among Florida State fans and boosters that he was an embarrassment in a lot of ways to the university," Bowden said on ESPN's The Paul Finebaum Show. "He won a lot of ballgames, probably one of the best football players that ever attended Florida State, but he hurt himself off the field. The good news is he's young enough to get over that. He just can't make those junior high school decisions that he made when he was in college."


----------



## Browning Slayer

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope he can grow up quickly & improve his off the field behavior to more acceptable, respectable, good levels. Hope he continues to do well in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> Video Time = 59-seconds
> 
> Published on May 12, 2015
> 
> On the Paul Finebaum show, Bobby Bowden calls Jameis Winston an embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...ach-calls-jameis-winston-embarrassment-school
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2015/5/12/8595055/jameis-winston-bobby-bowden-fsu
> 
> or
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/bobby-...ton-off-field-embarrassment/story?id=30996537
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...inston-an-Embarrassment-to-FSU-303527281.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...hat-winston-was--embarrassment-211938975.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/05/12/bobby-bowden-jameis-winston-embarrassment-finebaum
> 
> or
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/05/bobby-bowden-jameis-winston-embarrassment-florida-state
> 
> 
> *Bobby Bowden calls Jameis Winston an off-the-field 'embarrassment'*
> 
> May 12, 2015
> 
> 
> "I think it's a consensus among Florida State fans and boosters that he was an embarrassment in a lot of ways to the university," Bowden said on ESPN's The Paul Finebaum Show. "He won a lot of ballgames, probably one of the best football players that ever attended Florida State, but he hurt himself off the field. The good news is he's young enough to get over that. He just can't make those junior high school decisions that he made when he was in college."



Oh no.... You got the King of FSU calling him a Thug.. I wonder how the Thug following is going to take it..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh no.... You got the King of FSU calling him a Thug.. I wonder how the Thug following is going to take it..



thats like Dooley calling HW9 a thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> thats like Dooley calling HW9 a thug.



Thursday bump for the Thug crowd....

Funny how none of the FSU fans are saying anything about what daddy Bowden said..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Thursday bump for the Thug crowd....
> 
> Funny how none of the FSU fans are saying anything about what daddy Bowden said..



yep. liars and thugs cant handle the truth.


----------



## brittthomas

Browning Slayer said:


> Thursday bump for the Thug crowd....
> 
> Funny how none of the FSU fans are saying anything about what daddy Bowden said..



*#Fire <strike>Trickett</strike> Bowden!*


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> Thursday bump for the Thug crowd....
> 
> Funny how none of the FSU fans are saying anything about what daddy Bowden said..



Daddy Bowden (peace be upon him) is the chief thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Thursday bump for the Thug crowd....
> 
> Funny how none of the FSU fans are saying anything about what daddy Bowden said..




I've been too busy trapping foxes to pay attention to football.


----------



## chocolate dog

Browning Slayer said:


> Thursday bump for the Thug crowd....
> 
> Funny how none of the FSU fans are saying anything about what daddy Bowden said..



What are we suppose to say? 

Yeah Bobby, you are exactly right.  Those childish antics cost Jameis so much off the field that he is now a PRO football player that just collected a 16 million dollar check!  

You happy now B Slayer?       What part of Jameis is gone from FSU and most of us could not care less are you having trouble comprehending?   Should I type it slower for you?     Why are you trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill?    Because you and your boyfriend 6 are the class clowns of the GON Sports forum and trouble makers.  Thats why


----------



## brittthomas

chocolate dog said:


> What are we suppose to say?
> 
> Yeah Bobby, you are exactly right.  Those childish antics cost Jameis so much off the field that he is now a PRO football player that just collected a 16 million dollar check!
> 
> You happy now B Slayer?       What part of Jameis is gone from FSU and most of us could not care less are you having trouble comprehending?   Should I type it slower for you?     Why are you trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill?    Because you and your boyfriend 6 are the class clowns of the GON Sports forum and trouble makers.  Thats why



They're just trolling trying to get a rise out of FSU fans in a attempt to get us banned. Just do what I do. 

Every time I see a post from slayer or 6 regarding FSU I just picture this:


----------



## Matthew6

chocolate dog said:


> What are we suppose to say?
> 
> Yeah Bobby, you are exactly right.  Those childish antics cost Jameis so much off the field that he is now a PRO football player that just collected a 16 million dollar check!
> 
> You happy now B Slayer?       What part of Jameis is gone from FSU and most of us could not care less are you having trouble comprehending?   Should I type it slower for you?     Why are you trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill?    Because you and your boyfriend 6 are the class clowns of the GON Sports forum and trouble makers.  Thats why


Bowden spoke the truth and yall cant handle it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

chocolate dog said:


> What are we suppose to say?
> 
> Yeah Bobby, you are exactly right.  Those childish antics cost Jameis so much off the field that he is now a PRO football player that just collected a 16 million dollar check!
> 
> You happy now B Slayer?       What part of Jameis is gone from FSU and most of us could not care less are you having trouble comprehending?   Should I type it slower for you?     Why are you trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill?    Because you and your boyfriend 6 are the class clowns of the GON Sports forum and trouble makers.  Thats why





brittthomas said:


> They're just trolling trying to get a rise out of FSU fans in a attempt to get us banned. Just do what I do.
> 
> Every time I see a post from slayer or 6 regarding FSU I just picture this:



By trolling, do you mean posting articles that are plastered all over the internet regarding Jameis and all of his antics? When the biggest name in FSU football comes out and calls him an embarrassment to the University?? That kind of trolling? Calling him a Thug? Making fun of FSU and Jimbo on how they handled all of it? That kind of trolling?? 

And as far as getting you banned, that's hilarious.. One of your FSU guys just got the boot and I didn't want to see him go at all! 

Long live Rebel Yell!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> By trolling, do you mean posting articles that are plastered all over the internet regarding Jameis and all of his antics? When the biggest name in FSU football comes out and calls him an embarrassment to the University?? That kind of trolling? Calling him a Thug? Making fun of FSU and Jimbo on how they handled all of it? That kind of trolling??
> 
> And as far as getting you banned, that's hilarious.. One of your FSU guys just got the boot and I didn't want to see him go at all!
> 
> Long live Rebel Yell!



This^^^^ and happy memorial day weekend to all.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^ and happy memorial day weekend to all.



11 pages and Jameis is still a THUG! 

We might get this thread locked out at the 1,000 post mark before the season starts! 

Happy Memorial Weekend Thugs! And a special shout out to all that have served!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> 11 pages and Jameis is still a THUG!
> 
> We might get this thread locked out at the 1,000 post mark before the season starts!
> 
> Happy Memorial Weekend Thugs! And a special shout out to all that have served!



This^^^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Monday Morning Bump for the Thugs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Happy Monday Morning Bump for the Thugs!



This^^^^^. Happy weekend thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Friday bump for Willis and Phyllis!


----------



## chocolate dog

Thugs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

chocolate dog said:


> Thugs!



F$U = THUG LIFE! 

Weekend is here Thugs! Try not to have any run in's with the PoPo...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> F$U = THUG LIFE!
> 
> Weekend is here Thugs! Try not to have any run in's with the PoPo...



And today was payday.

Case of Bud Light,carton of smokes, 15 lotto tickets...check


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> And today was payday.
> 
> Case of Bud Light,carton of smokes, 15 lotto tickets...check



Thug checklist completed


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> Thug checklist completed



I was gonna get some crab legs but a new policy at Publix has my hookup scared.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Thug checklist completed





SpotandStalk said:


> I was gonna get some crab legs but a new policy at Publix has my hookup scared.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> I was gonna get some crab legs but a new policy at Publix has my hookup scared.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> And today was payday.
> 
> Case of Bud Light,carton of smokes, 15 lotto tickets...check



I thought the Thugs preferred 40's????


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought the Thugs preferred 40's????



They were out of brown bags so I just got the 12's.


----------



## rhbama3

SpotandStalk said:


> They were out of brown bags so I just got the 12's.



The 40's get too warm before you can finish them anyway.


----------



## SpotandStalk

rhbama3 said:


> The 40's get too warm before you can finish them anyway.



That's when you pour some out for the homies. 



Wait......You drink 40s???


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Wait......You drink 40s???





I could see Robert pounding a 40!


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> I could see Robert pounding a 40!



That would be ugly, as in hide the kids ugly.


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> That would be ugly, as in hide the kids ugly.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



yep.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



Happy Sunday thugs.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Independence day to all fsu peoples.


----------



## daisyduke

The moral to this whole thread is FSU aka florida state crimi-noles. .. suck


----------



## Matthew6

daisyduke said:


> The moral to this whole thread is FSU aka florida state crimi-noles. .. suck



Yep This^^^^^^^. , and JW is a lying, thief, rapist thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk

daisyduke said:


> The moral to this whole thread is FSU aka florida state crimi-noles. .. suck



Let's be honest.....You only like Florida because of the colors.


----------



## fish hawk

Daisy Duke.....She a thug too!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> Daisy Duke.....She a thug too!!!



That's a fine filet you've got in your hand.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> That's a fine filet you've got in your hand.



thug sig line


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> thug sig line



You misspelled true.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> That's a fine filet you've got in your hand.




He's holding it close to the camera... An old ODR trick... Makes a 4lb bass look like a 10lb bass..


----------



## fish hawk

Browning Slayer said:


> He's holding it close to the camera... An old ODR trick... Makes a 4lb bass look like a 10lb bass..



True and it makes a 3lb crappie look 5 lbs


----------



## fish hawk

Daisy duke wears jorts


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> True and it makes a 3lb crappie look 5 lbs



More like a 1 lb crappie look 3.


----------



## Matthew6

morning thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> morning thug.



How ya doing Phyllis?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> He's holding it close to the camera... An old ODR trick... Makes a 4lb bass look like a 10lb bass..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


>



The only reason I weigh Bass is to know how much grease to use...


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



lol.


----------



## fish hawk

Winston really stunk up the field in his first preseason game.He gets another chance to look bad again tonight.Boy aint got enough smarts to make it in the NFL as a QB


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Boy aint got enough smarts to make it in the NFL as a QB



He's not even smart enough to pay for crab legs...


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux and fsux.


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> Winston really stunk up the field in his first preseason game.He gets another chance to look bad again tonight.Boy aint got enough smarts to make it in the NFL as a QB





Browning Slayer said:


> He's not even smart enough to pay for crab legs...




1st start didn't start very well but Winston did put together a nice drive towards the end.


Mariota hasn't played that well either but that's to be expected from rookie qbs. They actually have to think. Unlike, say a rb, where you just hold the ball and run.

How well as Gurley done so far?


Other than getting slammed in a fight.


----------



## westcobbdog

Winston looks very good so far tonight, although Geno Atkins may have whaled his ankle for him.


----------



## fish hawk

He looked so so against a so so team and on the play he got hurt it  looked like a flash back from the Oregon game last year.He's gonna get killed this year!!!And why does he walk like he's got gravel in his cleats?


----------



## Matthew6

Pg 13.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Pg 13.



Pg 13 and FSU is still ThugU!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> FSU is still ThugU!




Just doing our part.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Just doing our part.



a player a week going to court. they need to send them to judge judy.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> a player a week going to court. they need to send them to judge judy.



Then yall would be on here hollering about them putting a whooping on Judge Judy.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Then yall would be on here hollering about them putting a whooping on Judge Judy.


----------



## fish hawk

So Spot n Stalk how Jameis was lookin vs Cleveland?
6 for 15, threw a interception and was sacked 4 times


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> So Spot n Stalk how Jameis was lookin vs Cleveland?
> 6 for 15, threw a interception and was sacked 4 times



way to go cleveland.


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> So Spot n Stalk how Jameis was lookin vs Cleveland?
> 6 for 15, threw a interception and was sacked 4 times



Like crap.



What do you want me to say? 



He had about the same #'s as Matty Ice, it happens. 



He has a long way to go.


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


> Like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want me to say?
> 
> 
> 
> He had about the same #'s as Matty Ice, it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> He has a long way to go.



They need to address that gout he got


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want me to say?
> 
> 
> 
> He had about the same #'s as Matty Ice, it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> He has a long way to go.




thug apologist.


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> They need to address that gout he got




Cleveland addressed it for him.


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> They need to address that gout he got



I haven't watched the Rams, how's Gurley doing?


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


> Cleveland addressed it for him.



They said his feets was so mess up he had to sleep with shoe boxes on thems to keep the covers from touching he toes


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> They said his feets was so mess up he had to sleep with shoe boxes on thems to keep the covers from touching he toes





You must really be keeping up with ol JW.

Only gout I've heard of was when he 'gout out of jail free'.


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


> You must really be keeping up with ol JW.
> 
> Only gout I've heard of was when he 'gout out of jail free'.



I just figured he had gout or was Fred G Sanford the way he walks and all


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> I just figured he had gout or was Fred G Sanford the way he walks and all



He reminds me more of Bill Cosby.


----------



## bullgator

Glennon is a better QB. The Bucs messed up and should have traded the pic and addressed their real needs.


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


> I haven't watched the Rams, how's Gurley doing?



Are the Rams still in LA?


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> Are the Rams still in LA?



Yes, the Louisiana Rams


----------

